# Is there a MacOS X equivalent of .hta for JScript



## Belaran (Jul 4, 2003)

I recently learn that you can create all not-web oriented application with JScript and named the name.hta to create a ... windows application !

This seems to work only on Windows environnement (possibly only on XP) ; do you know if there something like this on MacOS X ?


----------



## phatcactus (Jul 4, 2003)

If JScript and Javascript are the same thing, check out Konfabulator...

http://www.konfabulator.com/

Fantastic lil' bit of software.


----------



## Pengu (Jul 4, 2003)

JScript is the Microsoft version of javascript. simmilar, but different enough to make it work with  Windows and/or IE only.
Like the java that Visual J++ creates. It's the Microsoft-ed Java. Close, but no cigar..


----------

